# Punchard discus



## krazypara3165 (11 Dec 2012)

In today's society its all to familiar to 'slag off' lfs's and to complain about fish, service and the rest and the same goes regular retail shops too. How many of you praise the good places, probably less than complaining about the bad ones (i know i'm a culprit)

   So i would just like to say how pleased i am with the service i receive at Punchard Discus (and aquascope) I have been there twice now and the owner Steve Punchard and his discus specialist apprentice Jordan on both occasions have took me into the back breeding rooms and explained the best way to look after fish purchased from them and advice on my setup. As some of you are aware im in way over my head with my setup, and these chaps have simplified things for me and given me the boost of confidence i needed!

once again, thanks, and keep up the good work!

Oh, here is a teaser of some of his Discus stock, on top of this display tank he has 16 show tanks, and probably close to 50 breeding tanks including fry and over 50 breeding pairs of discus!


----------

